# How to make laptop as Wi-Fi hotspot?



## ©mß (Jun 20, 2014)

I use MTS Mblaze for internet and want to make my Laptop running Windows8 as a wifi hotspot.
I have already watched many videos on youtube.
ALready tried that CMD method and already tried all softwares(i think).
Now help me with the same keeping in mind that I am using MBlaze.


----------



## PratikV (Jun 20, 2014)

Use Connectify Software.
Connectify - Turn your PC into a Wi-Fi Hotspot and Get Faster Internet


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2014)

PratikV said:


> Use Connectify Software.
> Connectify - Turn your PC into a Wi-Fi Hotspot and Get Faster Internet



He will nedd to buy Connectify pro to be able to use Mblaze as a source of Internet.

@OP. Go back to Windows 7. I searched a lot and could not find any solution either for Windows 8.


----------



## ©mß (Jun 20, 2014)

Tried connectify not working.
Not an option to go to Windows7. What's guarantee that it would work after that?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 20, 2014)

©mß said:


> Tried connectify not working.
> Not an option to go to Windows7. What's guarantee that it would work after that?



which laptop do you have?
New HP laptops have an app for wifi hotspot to make a PC become a hotspot taking internet off LAN or Mblaze and so on.


----------



## ©mß (Jun 20, 2014)

I have HP15-b002U. Will it now work n it?
(offtopic but I am unable to change password. I have to again and again click on forgot password.)


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 20, 2014)

use connect8 software
Its free and easy to configure.

- - - Updated - - -

*connec8.blogspot.in/


----------



## Gollum (Jun 21, 2014)

©mß said:


> I have HP15-b002U. Will it now work n it?
> (offtopic but I am unable to change password. I have to again and again click on forgot password.)



here is the software
link:
Drivers, Software and Firmware for HP EliteBook 840 G1 Notebook PC - HP Support Center

Caution: perform a system restore point before installing this.


----------



## ©mß (Jun 21, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> use connect8 software
> Its free and easy to configure.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Not working. It's the same which I manually typed the commands. Even the developer have made clear in his website.

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> here is the software
> link:
> Drivers, Software and Firmware for HP EliteBook 840 G1 Notebook PC - HP Support Center
> 
> Caution: perform a system restore point before installing this.



Nothing showing in the link.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

use mHotspot


----------



## ©mß (Jun 22, 2014)

Have already tried.
Not working.
Please help.
I am just going crazy not able to find any solution to it. Feels like I am not a geek anymore. XD


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

©mß said:


> Not working. It's the same which I manually typed the commands. Even the developer have made clear in his website.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



here is the link - copy and paste it
[noparse]*h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/swdDetails/?sp4ts.oid=5405361&spf_p.tpst=swdMain&spf_p.prp_swdMain=wsrp-navigationalState%3Didx%253D%257CswItem%253Dob_125540_1%257CswEnvOID%253D4132%257CitemLocale%253D%257CswLang%253D%257Cmode%253D%257Caction%253DdriverDocument&javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken[/noparse]


----------



## ©mß (Jun 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> here is the link - copy and paste it
> [noparse]*h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/swdDetails/?sp4ts.oid=5405361&spf_p.tpst=swdMain&spf_p.prp_swdMain=wsrp-navigationalState%3Didx%253D%257CswItem%253Dob_125540_1%257CswEnvOID%253D4132%257CitemLocale%253D%257CswLang%253D%257Cmode%253D%257Caction%253DdriverDocument&javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken[/noparse]


This is what it shows when I open the link.
View attachment 14520


----------



## baiju (Jun 23, 2014)

Can you see 'Microsoft Virtual WiFi MiniPort Adapter' in device manager > Network adapters?


----------



## ©mß (Jun 24, 2014)

baiju said:


> Can you see 'Microsoft Virtual WiFi MiniPort Adapter' in device manager > Network adapters?



No, there is nothing like Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2014)

Check if your wifi adapter is compatible with connectify. If the hardware isn't capable of creating a hotspot (like Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG which my laptop has), no software would be of help.


----------



## vis (Jun 24, 2014)

Try this using cmd
How to Create a WiFi Hotspot Using the Command Prompt: 9 Steps


----------



## ©mß (Jun 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check if your wifi adapter is compatible with connectify. If the hardware isn't capable of creating a hotspot (like Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG which my laptop has), no software would be of help.


It is capable of doing so because I checked it by typing a command in CMD which verified it can.

- - - Updated - - -



vis said:


> Try this using cmd
> How to Create a WiFi Hotspot Using the Command Prompt: 9 Steps


I have already tried these methods. Not working.


----------



## baiju (Jun 24, 2014)

©mß said:


> No, there is nothing like Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter.



When you create virtual wifi hotspot, the above entry should be visible under device manager and network adapter list. I have successfully tried creating wi-fi hotspot in my toshiba laptop running win 8. In my PC I am using Edup brand wi-fi adapter and the software/driver itself has an option to create virtual wi-fi.


----------



## ©mß (Jun 30, 2014)

baiju said:


> When you create virtual wifi hotspot, the above entry should be visible under device manager and network adapter list. I have successfully tried creating wi-fi hotspot in my toshiba laptop running win 8. In my PC I am using Edup brand wi-fi adapter and the software/driver itself has an option to create virtual wi-fi.



Yes, it shows when I create.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 30, 2014)

©mß said:


> Yes, it shows when I create.





try this. it should probably work good. 
follow all the steps.

Wi-Host: Freeware to Turn Your Windows PC or Laptop into Wi-Fi Hot Spot to Share Internet Connection - AskVG


----------



## ©mß (Jun 30, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> try this. it should probably work good.
> follow all the steps.
> 
> Wi-Host: Freeware to Turn Your Windows PC or Laptop into Wi-Fi Hot Spot to Share Internet Connection - AskVG


Have already tried it but tried again now and result is same. It is not working. :'(


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 30, 2014)

©mß said:


> Have already tried it but tried again now and result is same. It is not working. :'(



the sharing properties should be like this (for your Wifi Router) 
*media.askvg.com/articles/images5/Enable_Internet_Connection_Sharing_Feature.png

in the drop down menu, select the network provided by the USB Modem


----------



## ©mß (Jul 2, 2014)

I have followed each step carefully. So, yes I have done it many times , everytime I try.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 2, 2014)

try this : a video guide. 
Turn Windows 8 Laptop into WiFi HotSpot [How To] - YouTube

there are lots of guides on youtube, tried any ?


----------



## ©mß (Jul 3, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> try this : a video guide.
> Turn Windows 8 Laptop into WiFi HotSpot [How To] - YouTube
> 
> there are lots of guides on youtube, tried any ?


Already made clear in the first post that I have tried most of the softwares and watched many videos.
Since, you asked to watch this one, I watched it and it's the same as the other videos are.
Not working still.


----------



## ©mß (Jul 6, 2014)

???????????????????


----------



## rish1 (Jul 6, 2014)

try with connectify pro  

else only option is windows 7 or try with windows 8 pro 

in windows 7 home basic as well microsoft has implemeted many restrictions like i can't connect my camera through wifi in home basic it requires ultimate or home premium for that so it could be MS has disabled that facility in windows 8 so people buy Pro editions taking a guess here this could be the reason as you have already tried many tutorials and softwares


----------



## ©mß (Jul 7, 2014)

Seems like this is the only option left.
I'll try dual booting Windows 7.


----------



## Cyrilbrain (Sep 7, 2015)

I used a tool named OSToto Hotspot to creat WiFi hotspot on my Windows 8.1 laptop, it is better than CMD way!


----------



## skeletor13th (Sep 10, 2015)

this worked for me -

How To Turn Your Windows 8.1 Or Windows 10 Device Into A WiFi Access Point


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 12, 2015)

©mß said:


> I use MTS Mblaze for internet and want to make my Laptop running Windows8 as a wifi hotspot.
> I have already watched many videos on youtube.
> ALready tried that CMD method and already tried all softwares(i think).
> Now help me with the same keeping in mind that I am using MBlaze.


+1 to mHotspot


----------

